# Grafikkarten-Lüfter ausgefallen



## MiRaMC (25. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte, eine ASUS Radeon 9800 Pro.
Und zwar ist schon seit zwei Wochen bei Spielen mein Computer regelmäßig abgestürzt (Bild eingefroren, bzw. Bildschirm-Signal weg). Ich hatte schon eine Überhitzung der Grafikkarte vermutet und so fiel mir dann auf, dass einer der zwei Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte defekt ist (Motor durchgebrannt). 
Mein Problem ist jetzt wie ich das Teil wieder zum laufen griege. Die Garantie ist schon abgelaufen. Ich hab mir gedacht ich könnte mir vllt einfach einen neuen GraKa-Lüfter besorgen von einem Drittanbieter, wie es das halt so gibt. Das wär relativ billig. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die GraKa nicht vllt durch das zu heiß werden Schäden abbekommen hat (nichts zu sehen, riechen...)
Sonst könnt ich die GraKa natürlich noch zur reparatur schicken, falls das was bringt. Eine neue kaufen ist im Moment sehr schlecht wegen dem Geld. 

Edit:
Ich hab jetzt bei der Suche nach einem neuen Lüfter diesen hier gefunden:
Titan Eagle VGA-Cooler für NVIDEA und ATI
Also die Radeon 9800 Pro ist schonmal als unterstützt angegeben, aber passt das wirklich? Ist mir noch ziemlich suspekt.
Weiß noch jmd einen Kühler der passen müsste

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gunah (25. April 2007)

schreib den hersteller (publisher) ambesten mal an und frage nach nem Ersatz sag auch das es auserhalb der Garanitie ist..

manchmal gehts...

thirdparty lüfter gehen auch aber würde ich vorsichtig sein


----------



## ojamaney (26. April 2007)

Du musst nur darauf achten, dass der Kühler auch wirklich auf Deine Karte passt. Ansonsten habe ich selbst schon Kühler von Artic verbaut und nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens sind diese Lüfter sogar besser als das Original, da leiser und leistungsstärker. Versuche das komplette Lüftungssystem zu wechseln, nicht bloss den Ventilator.

Der Artic Silencer wäre meine Empfehlung. Es gibt ihn in verschiedenen Versionen, je nach dem ob Du eine 128MB oder 256MB Karte hast.

Hier mal ein Testbericht über den Artic Silencer 3 für die Ati 9800 Pro 256MB: http://www.alltests.de/hardware/reviews_04/arctic_cooling_nvsilencer3/nv3_3.php


----------

